# OHV, RTV, Side By Side?



## SWAMPFOX (Apr 30, 2017)

Can someone please tell me the name for the vehicle I want to buy. And I can't afford a new one so I'm trying to find a used one.

What it is is something that looks like 4 wheeler but it has a bed on the rear, along with maybe a roof and windshield and two people can sit in it. 

I'm pretty well sold on either one from Honda or Yamaha based on what I've read here.

Thanks.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 30, 2017)

UTV is another name


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 30, 2017)

We call them Gators..............


----------



## WayneB (Apr 30, 2017)

go-buggy.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Apr 30, 2017)

*John Deere?*

A friend of mine is offering to sell me his 2015 John Deere  XUV 550 Camo. It comes with the protection package.  Also has the upgraded machined &-black wheels with maxxis big horn tires, 4wd with independent suspension. Comfort bench seats instead of the old style buckets. The gator has a V-Twin engine with 43 hours and has never been off hard pack dirt...or so he says. He is asking $3000.  I'm thinking that's a pretty good deal. 
Is it? 
Thanks.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 1, 2017)

*Heck Yea...*



SWAMPFOX said:


> A friend of mine is offering to sell me his 2015 John Deere  XUV 550 Camo. It comes with the protection package.  Also has the upgraded machined &-black wheels with maxxis big horn tires, 4wd with independent suspension. Comfort bench seats instead of the old style buckets. The gator has a V-Twin engine with 43 hours and has never been off hard pack dirt...or so he says. He is asking $3000.  I'm thinking that's a pretty good deal.
> Is it?
> Thanks.



You better jump on that deal now.  If not, shoot me a PM with his contact information.


----------



## mattuga (May 1, 2017)

Buford_Dawg said:


> You better jump on that deal now.  If not, shoot me a PM with his contact information.



^^^^^^^^^^What he said

Just send me the contact info instead!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 1, 2017)

That sounds unreal, I've got that same XUV. A 550 dressed out like that with factory camo, 4x4,those tires - wheels, etc. go for about $10 grand. Jump fast if that description is accurate.


----------



## cr00241 (May 1, 2017)

I need a buddy like that....


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 5, 2017)

Swampfox, did you purchase it?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 6, 2017)

*Dirtroad Johnson*

I sent you a pm.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 2, 2017)

ok....WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE jd ????


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jun 14, 2017)

Long story short...it is in Miami, which is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 14, 2017)

Dang. I'd drive to Miami to save 4-6k $$ like you could've . If I really wanted one.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 14, 2017)

If it's like you say, send me his info if he still wants to sell. I have a client down in Miami that could get it.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 20, 2017)

Heck, you can have it shipped door to door and STILL come out ahead of the game!


----------

